# Green weed at Forster



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Just got back from a couple of days at Forster (grand kids love me).
Had a look at the usual spot for green weed but it has been scaped off. If anyone is looking forward to a blackfish weekend at Forster make sure you bring your own weed. PS Arpie I didn't see you on the water. Maybe next time.
David
Wavedance Capri


----------



## Forster Freak (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Ben
If you could box up that weed you have , come up to Forster and sell it, you would join the financial elite
Cheers David


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Has someone taken all the weed or it no longer grows there?


----------

